# unknown icon in lifepak 12



## Moshi (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello!

This morning i turned on lifepak12 and on top next to the battery icons i saw this unknown
Icon that i don't know what it means, how it got there... So if any of you might know what it is and how to turn it off please help.

Thank you!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

It's the VF/VT alarm. It its turned off. This alarm is off when the pacer is turned on or when you have the monitor charging. You can turn it on or check the status in the "alarms" settings.


...or it's the "don't wear red pants" alarm.


----------



## Moshi (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah I see. First time I saw it. It was off as monitor was charging, yes. Now i turned it off in the settings and the icon has dissappeared. BBut is it better practically to be on or off?

Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

The icon shows up when the alarm is OFF. 

As a rule, we leave the alarm turned ON.


----------



## MedicBrew (Feb 27, 2012)

Groove red pants


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2012)

Moshi said:


> Ah I see. First time I saw it. It was off as monitor was charging, yes. Now i turned it off in the settings and the icon has dissappeared. BBut is it better practically to be on or off?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd say leave it on. Alarms are annoying but I'd rather have the monitor yell at me and get my attention than muting the alarms and miss something. 

One of the tips my partner gave me is when you have someone who has an "unstable" heart rate to leave the beeping on. It's easy to notice the beeps are getting faster or slower rather muting the standard sounds than waiting for the "oh-:censored::censored::censored::censored:" alarm to go off.


----------



## Moshi (Feb 28, 2012)

Allright, thanks for the input.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 28, 2012)

You've seen the Icon of the Ages. For that, you must DIE!


----------

